# What is POP/SMTP address of HOTMAIL and YAHOO?



## arnab2kool (Jul 1, 2007)

What is POP/SMTP address of HOTMAIL and YAHOO? I need it badly.

Thank you.


----------



## karnivore (Jul 1, 2007)

If you r using free mail service, then POP/SMTP service for both the service providers will not be available, because they have stopped providing mail forward for free mails.

However, yahoo.co.in is still providing mail forwarding service and the settings are:

POP: pop.mail.yahoo.co.in
SMTP: smtp.mail.yahoo.co.in

Port No:-
POP: 465
SMTP:995

But before that u hav to enable POP Forwarding in your web mail. To do this log into your account and go to settings.


----------



## sanju (Jul 1, 2007)

nice info
and what about hotmail and gmail


----------



## karnivore (Jul 1, 2007)

Hotmail mail forwarding is not available.

For gmail the settings are:

POP: pop.gmail.com
SMTP: smtp.gmail.com

Port No:-
POP: 465
SMTP:995

But before that u hav to enable POP Forwarding in your web mail. To do this log into your account and go to settings


----------



## Garbage (Jul 1, 2007)

Configure Email Client of GMail may be useful to you!


----------



## JohnephSi (Jul 1, 2007)

Which one is to select web and pop acess or forwarding in the POP forwarding action


----------



## karnivore (Jul 1, 2007)

Options > POP Access and Forwarding > Web & POP Access.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 1, 2007)

If u use Windows Live Mail, then u can access ur Hotmail account without any problem. U hv to enter just username and password and it'll automatically configure settings.

I'm using WLM for Hotmail, Gmail and Yahoo! accounts.


----------

